# At the door of the decayed convent



## Theseus (Sep 13, 2016)

This is my attempt at translating the remainder of the Norman Douglas excerpt fro Old Calabria chapter 11 The Inland Sea. 
Here is the English:-
'At the door of the decayed convent my guide left me, with sundry polite expressions of esteem. I entered a spacious open courtyard; a well stood in the centre of a bare enclosure whereon, in olden days, the monks may have cultivated their fruit and vegetables; round this court there ran an arched passage, its walls adorned with frescoes, now dim and faded, depicting sacred subjects. The monastery itself was a sombre maze of stairways and cells and corridors–all the free spaces, including the very roof, encumbered with gleaming potteries of every shape and size, that are made somewhere near the premises.
I wandered about this sunless and cobwebby labyrinth, the old woman pensioners flitting round me like bats in the twilight.'

And here, :blush: my attempt:-
Στην πόρτα της σαραβολιασμένης μονής, μ´ άφησε ο ξεναγός μου με πολλές και διάφορες εκτιμητικές έκφρασεις.
Μπήκα σε μια ευρύχωρη ανοιχτή αυλή. Ένα πηγάδι βρισκόταν στο κέντρο ένος γυμνού περιβόλου, στον οποίο, σε περασμένες εποχές, οι μοναχοί ίσως να καλλιεργήσουν φρούτα και λαχανικά. Ολόγυρα στην αυλή αυτή απλωνόταν ένα θολωτό περιστύλιο του οποίου οι τοίχοι ήταν στολισμένοι με τοιχογραφίες, αμυδρές τώρα και ξεθωριασμένες, που απεικόνιζαν θρησκευτικά θέματα. Η ίδια η μονή ήταν ένας σκούρος δαίδαλος από κλιμακοστάσια, κελιά και διάδρομοι με κάθε
ελεύθερο χώρο, συμπεριλαμβανομένης κι της στέγης, με λαμπερά κεραμικά όλων σχημάτων και μεγεθών. φτιαγμένα κάπου κοντά στο κτίριο.
Περιπλανήθηκα στον ανήλιαστο κι αραχνιασμένο λαβύρινθο αυτό, ενώ οι γριές συνταξιούχοι φτερούγιζαν στο λυκόφως σαν νυχτερίδες.:down:


----------



## Palavra (Sep 13, 2016)

You should know that this is a quite challenging passage to translate :)

My attempt (please note that I'm not necessarily correcting your version, and that others will probably beg to differ on some points :))

Ο ξεναγός μου μ' άφησε στην πόρτα της ρημαγμένης μονής, με διάφορες ευγενικές εκφράσεις της εκτίμησής του. Μπήκα σε μια μεγάλη, ανοιχτή αυλή. Ένα πηγάδι στεκόταν στη μέση ενός γυμνού περιφραγμένου χώρου, όπου κάποτε οι μοναχοί θα καλλιεργούσαν φρούτα και λαχανικά. Γύρω από την αυλή υπήρχε ένα θολωτό περιστύλιο με τους τοίχους του στολισμένους με τοιχογραφίες ιερών θεμάτων, τώρα πια αχνές και ξεθωριασμένες. Η ίδια η μονή ήταν ένας σκοτεινός λαβύρινθος από σκάλες, κελιά και διαδρόμους, κι όλοι οι ελεύθεροι χώροι ήταν κατειλημμένοι ως το ταβάνι με αστραφτερά κεραμικά κάθε σχήματος και μεγέθους, που φτιάχνονταν κάπου εκεί κοντά. 
Περιφέρθηκα σε εκείνον τον ανήλιαγο κι αραχνιασμένο λαβύρινθο, ενώ γύρω μου διάφορες ηλικιωμένες γυναίκες πηγαινοέρχονταν θυμίζοντας νυχτερίδες στο σούρουπο.​
Some remarks: we usually say that a car or a piece of furniture is _σαραβαλιασμένο _(and I will insist in finding it too colloquial for real estate even after some fellow Lexilogist arrives with the dictionary saying otherwise  )


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2016)

I restrict myself to the things that should be corrected first because they are 100% wrong:


σαραβολιασμένης > σαραβαλιασμένης (obvious typo) And, no, we wouldn’t use that adjective for a convent.
εκτιμητικές έκφρασεις > εκφράσεις εκτίμησης (typo. Plus we don’t use the adjective in this expression)
ένος > ενός
οι μοναχοί ίσως να καλλιεργήσουν > οι μοναχοί ίσως (να) καλλιεργούσαν
κελιά και διάδρομοι > κελιά και διαδρόμους (accusative after από)
κι της > και της (I suppose you know when to use κι, therefore let’s call this a typo)
encumbered with > untranslated, therefore there’s a gap in the flow
όλων σχημάτων και μεγεθών. > όλων *των *σχημάτων και μεγεθών,
ανήλιαστο > ανήλιαγο
στον … αυτό > σ’ αυτόν τον …
φτερούγιζαν στο λυκόφως σαν νυχτερίδες > φτερούγιζαν γύρω μου σαν νυχτερίδες στο λυκόφως

After you have dealt with these, delve into Palavra’s superb rendering.


----------



## Theseus (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks, Nik, for all the corrections. For 'encumbered with' I had used παραφορτωμένο με. That had dropped out. I deliberately had chosen a passage of this kind to make an attempt at because so many textbooks are obsessed with current affairs & so few with descriptive prose. Thanks so much, Palavra, for your help & two masterpieces. I hope to learn from my mistakes by comparing the two versions, yours & mine and, of course, Nickel's corrections.


----------



## Theseus (Sep 13, 2016)

The only sentences that have not been fully checked are these:-
'Yes, those old (παλιοί?) Greeks! he said. And that accounted for the famous ceramics of the place, which preserved the Hellenic traditions in extraordinary purity. I did not inform him that Hector Preconi, who purposely visited Grottaglie to study these potteries, was considerably disappointed.
'Ναι, εκείνοι οι παλιοί Έλληνες, αναφώναξε
Κι αυτό εξηγούσε τα ξακουστά κεραμικά του τόπου, τα οποία διατηρούσαν τις ελληνικές παραδόσεις με εξαιρετική καθαρότητα. Αλλά δεν του είπα ότι ο Έκτορ Πρεκόνι, που επισκέφτηκε Γροττάγλιε με σκοπό να μελετήσει αυτά τα κεραμικά, ήταν πολύ απογοητευμένος.
Can this be checked & further corrections made?
Here is the full piece: does anything need polishing up?

Ανάμεσα στα άλλα αξιοπερίεργα του τόπου μού έδειξε τη θύρα της εκκλησίας της ενορίας, ένα κομψό μα και ταλαιπωρημένο καλλιτέχνημα με το υπέρθυρό της: ένα μεγάλο παράθυρο με ρόδακα.
Όπως μου είπε, το όνομα της πόλης προέρχεται από τις μεγάλες σπηλιές, που στα ιταλικά λέγονται «γκρότε» στις οποίες κρύβονταν οι κάτοικοί της κατά τις επιδρομές των Σαρακηνών.
Αυτό το γνώριζα κι εγώ, από τα έργα του Σουίνμπερν και του Σάντσεζ. Του είπα με τη σειρά μου [perfectly acceptable] ότι κάποιος Γάλλος ονόματι Μπερτό είχε γράψει για τις βυζαντινές τoιχογραφίες που υπάρχουν στις σπηλιές εκείνες. Ναι, εκείνοι οι παλιοί Έλληνες, μου είπε! Κι αυτό εξηγούσε τα ξακουστά κεραμικά του τόπου, τα οποία διατηρούσαν τις ελληνικές παραδόσεις με εξαιρετική καθαρότητα. Αλλά δεν του είπα ότι ο Έκτορ Πρεκόνι που επισκέφτηκε το Γροττάγλιε με σκοπό να μελετήσει αυτά τα κεραμικά, ήταν πολύ απογοητευμένος.
Ο ξεναγός μου μ' άφησε στην πόρτα της ρημαγμένης μονής, με διάφορες ευγενικές εκφράσεις της εκτίμησής του. Μπήκα σε μια μεγάλη, ανοιχτή αυλή. Ένα πηγάδι στεκόταν στη μέση ενός γυμνού περιφραγμένου χώρου, όπου κάποτε οι μοναχοί θα καλλιεργούσαν φρούτα και λαχανικά. Γύρω από την αυλή υπήρχε ένα θολωτό περιστύλιο με τους τοίχους του στολισμένους με τοιχογραφίες ιερών θεμάτων, τώρα πια αχνές και ξεθωριασμένες. Η ίδια η μονή ήταν ένας σκοτεινός λαβύρινθος από σκάλες, κελιά και διαδρόμους, κι όλοι οι ελεύθεροι χώροι ήταν κατειλημμένοι ως το ταβάνι με αστραφτερά κεραμικά κάθε σχήματος και μεγέθους, που φτιάχνονταν κάπου εκεί κοντά. 
Περιφέρθηκα σε εκείνον τον ανήλιαγο κι αραχνιασμένο λαβύρινθο, ενώ γύρω μου διάφορες ηλικιωμένες γυναίκες πηγαινοέρχονταν θυμίζοντας νυχτερίδες στο σούρουπο.
Thanks to all but most especially to Palavra! :up::)


----------



## daeman (Sep 13, 2016)

Palavra said:


> ...Ο ξεναγός μου μ' άφησε στην πόρτα της ρημαγμένης μονής, με διάφορες ευγενικές εκφράσεις της εκτίμησής του. Μπήκα σε μια μεγάλη, ανοιχτή αυλή. Ένα πηγάδι στεκόταν στη μέση ενός γυμνού περιφραγμένου χώρου, όπου κάποτε οι μοναχοί θα καλλιεργούσαν φρούτα και λαχανικά. Γύρω από την αυλή υπήρχε ένα θολωτό περιστύλιο με τους τοίχους του στολισμένους με τοιχογραφίες ιερών θεμάτων, τώρα πια αχνές και ξεθωριασμένες. Η ίδια η μονή ήταν ένας σκοτεινός λαβύρινθος από σκάλες, κελιά και διαδρόμους, κι όλοι οι ελεύθεροι χώροι ήταν κατειλημμένοι ως το ταβάνι με αστραφτερά κεραμικά κάθε σχήματος και μεγέθους, που φτιάχνονταν κάπου εκεί κοντά.
> Περιφέρθηκα σε εκείνον τον ανήλιαγο κι αραχνιασμένο λαβύρινθο, ενώ γύρω μου διάφορες ηλικιωμένες γυναίκες πηγαινοέρχονταν θυμίζοντας νυχτερίδες στο σούρουπο.​...



Στη θύρα του μοναστηριού μ' άφηκε ο ξεναγός μου,
του ρημαγμένου, παλιακού, που έστεκε ομπρός μου,
μ' ευγενικά, σεβαστικά λόγια τς εχτίμησής του
σα με καλοχαιρέτηξε κι επήε στην ευκή του.

Τη διάβηκα, σε μιαν αυλή απλόχωρη εμπήκα,
ένα πηγάδι που 'στεκε καταμεσής της βρήκα
κι ολόγυρα τη χέρσα γη με φράχτη μαντρωμένη,
περβόλι θα 'τανε, θαρρώ, τότε που οι κλεισμένοι
οι μοναχοί το καρπερό θέ' να το καλλουργούσαν
και ζαρζαβάτια, οπωρικά εκεί θέ' να τρυγούσαν.

Γυρού γυρού απ' την αυλή οι στύλοι κι οι καμάρες
ήτανε ολοστόλιστοι με βίους των αγίων,
ξεθωριασμένες κι άραχλες, δίχως τις παλιές χάρες,
τοιχογραφίες με σκηνές θεμάτων πάντα θείων.

Γυρού γυρού απ' την αυλή οι στύλοι κι οι καμάρες
ξεθωριασμένες κι άραχλες, δίχως τις πρώτες χάρες,
κάποτες ολοστόλιστες με βίους των αγίων,
τοιχογραφίες με σκηνές θεμάτων πάντα θείων.

Το μοναστήρι σκοτεινός λαβύρινθος με σκάλες,
με γαλαρίες, με κελιά, με κόχες σαν αγκάλες
και όπου κι αν εξάνοιγες, ως πάνω στο ταβάνι,
γυαλίζανε τα πήλινα, ό,τι ο νους σου βάνει,
που πλάθαν κοντοχωριανοί αργάζοντας το χώμα
ανάκατο με το νερό και μαστοριά, ακόμα.

Κι εγώ μες στις ανήλιαγες ρούγες τς αραχνιασμένες
εδιάβαινα και γύρω μου γραίες μαυροντυμένες
σα νυχτερίδες φάνταζαν, φτεράκιζαν ομάδι
πριχού να πέσει το βαθύ, αφέγγαρο σκοτάδι.

Steam blowing for me, food for threads for you. For you, Theseus.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 13, 2016)

Μια μικιά ιδέα μόνο:

Γυρού γυρού απ' την αυλή οι στύλοι κι οι καμάρες
ήτανε ολοστόλιστοι με βίους των αγίων,
ξεθωριασμένες κι άραχλες, δίχως τις παλιές χάρες,
τοιχογραφίες με σκηνές θεμάτων πάντα θείων.

να γίνει:

Γυρού γυρού απ' την αυλή οι στύλοι κι οι καμάρες
ξεθωριασμένες κι άραχλες, δίχως παλιές _τις_ χάρες,
ήτανε ολοστόλιστ_ες με_ βίους των αγίων,
τοιχογραφίες με σκηνές θεμάτων πάντα θείων.


----------



## daeman (Sep 13, 2016)

Σωστός! 

Μα έτσι έχει νοστιμιά, γιατρέ, η στιχοπλασία
όταν ομάδι γίνεται πολλών στιχοπλεξία!

:up:


----------



## Theseus (Sep 13, 2016)

A masterpiece again ! I'd like a translation sometime of your rugby ball verses. I have made a lot of sense of it: there are still some hiatuses in it. Thanks for your poesy.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 13, 2016)

Για την επόμενη πρόταση δεν είμαι τόσο βέβαιος και υποθέτω ότι σε προβλημάτισε πολύ κι εσένα. Τι θα έλεγες να αναπτύξεις το 

_μ' ευγενικά, σεβαστικά λόγια τς εχτίμησής του_.

σε κάτι σαν (προσωρινό):

_σαν ευγενής πραγματικός και κύρης της τιμής του
για να μου πει σεβαστικά τα λόγια εχτίμησής του_

ή κάτι τέτοιο; Να μη μένει ορφανή η γραμμή...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 13, 2016)

Not just a masterpiece, Th.! ;) I almost heard _Erotokritos_' voice narrating...


----------



## daeman (Sep 13, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για την επόμενη πρόταση δεν είμαι τόσο βέβαιος και υποθέτω ότι σε προβλημάτισε πολύ κι εσένα.
> ...
> Να μη μένει ορφανή η γραμμή...



Ναι, ακριβώς, με ξέρεις καλά πια, δόκτορα. 
Μα κουράγια άλλα δεν έχω τώρα. The steam is blown, the spirit spent. Ες αύριον με το καλό.

Θα χαρώ πολύ αν το συμπληρώσει όποιος έχει όρεξη.


----------



## daeman (Sep 13, 2016)

Theseus said:


> ... I'd like a translation sometime of your rugby ball verses. I have made a lot of sense of it: there are still some hiatuses in it. ...



It's still half-baked, Theseus. I've had a chance to start but not a chance in hell to finish it. I'm still a bit reluctant, somewhat embarrassed to present my awkward translation of that one-off folly to you, a learned native speaker. I may be often bold, brash and cheeky in Greek, but a mouse at heart in another language that I haven't actually lived. 
Αλλά δε θα σκάσουμε κιόλας, έτσι;  I trust you won't be harsh.


----------



## Theseus (Sep 13, 2016)

As if I would be harsh! Look at what happens to my attempts at Greek prose composition. I get torn apart & that is what I expect. Your verse delights me I've just been through your latest effort for me & was nearly able to translate it at first sight. I'm making progress of a sort. Keep writing: I love it, o latter-day, Vitsentzos...:devil:


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2016)

Μπράβο, μπρε Δαεμάνε. Μέσα στην κούρασή μου ήσουν πνοή κουράγιου. Το κακό είναι ότι και στις διακοπές που φεύγω να πάω παίρνω δουλειές μαζί μου. Πάντως τη θέλει τη μετάφραση το ποίημά σου.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 14, 2016)

Δαιμάνε, εξαιρετικό!!!!! 
:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Palavra (Sep 14, 2016)

Και για τον Θησέα:




Theseus said:


> The only sentences that have not been fully checked are these:-
> 'Yes, those old (παλιοί?) Greeks! he said. And that accounted for the famous ceramics of the place, which preserved the Hellenic traditions in extraordinary purity. I did not inform him that Hector Preconi, who purposely visited Grottaglie to study these potteries, was considerably disappointed.
> *«*Ναι, εκείνοι οι παλιοί Έλληνες*!»*, αναφώναξε
> Κι αυτό εξηγούσε τα ξακουστά κεραμικά του τόπου, τα οποία διατηρούσαν τις ελληνικές παραδόσεις με εξαιρετική καθαρότητα. Αλλά δεν του είπα ότι ο Έκτορ Πρεκόνι, που επισκέφτηκε *το* Γροττάγλιε με σκοπό να μελετήσει αυτά τα κεραμικά, ήταν πολύ απογοητευμένος.



First, some general remarks: _αναφώναξε_ is indeed what the speaker did here, but it reads really really dated, and therefore unnatural. 
The Greek quotes can be found on your keyboard as ctrl+alt+[ for « and ctrl+alt+] for » (in Greek).

I have a problem with "old" here, this is why I didn't touch it at first. I would change it completely, as we can't say "ancient" here, nor can we say "παλιοί" because this does not bring to mind Byzantine Greeks but just those of two or three generations ago. My attempt:

Ναι, οι Έλληνες τότε! είπε. Κι αυτό εξηγούσε τα διάσημα κεραμικά της περιοχής, στα οποία επιβίωναν με εξαιρετική καθαρότητα οι ελληνικές παραδόσεις. Δεν του είπα όμως ότι ο Έκτορ Πρεκόνι, που είχε επισκεφτεί το Γκροτάλιε ειδικά για να τα μελετήσει, είχε απογοητευτεί πολύ.


----------



## Theseus (Sep 14, 2016)

Thanks for everything, Palavra. I have learnt so much from this exercise. To compare your version with mine is like the sparrow competing with the swan. I have jumped in at the deep end & am trying to tread water. You will let me know when I can swim.
Ευχαριστώ για όλα, Παλάβρα. Έμαθα τόσα πολλά από αυτή την άσκηση. Αλλά για να συγκρίνω τη μετάφραση σου με τη δική μου είναι σα να τα βάζει το σπουργίτι με τον κύκνο. Βούτηξα στα βαθιά νερά και προσπαθώ να κάνω ποδήλατο στο κολύμπι. Πες μου πότε κολυμπώ σωστά!
By the way, can I emphasise τόσα πολλά by writing τόσα πολλά που έμαθα από αυτή την άσκηση; Or how would I emphasise words in such a sentence? :blush:b
Excuse, if you will, the mixed metaphors. As a former headmaster at the school I taught at said:- " you all need to pull your socks up & keep your noses to the grindstone"! I can't translate this into Greek but Pindar was famous for his mixed metaphors! I have excellent precedent...


----------



## daeman (Sep 14, 2016)

Palavra said:


> ...
> I have a problem with "old" here, this is why I didn't touch it at first. I would change it completely, as we can't say "ancient" here, nor can we say "παλιοί" because this does not bring to mind Byzantine Greeks but just those of two or three generations ago. ...



"Παλαιινοί" perhaps? 

Or "παλαιικοί" although I've never used this κ-variant but often heard and used "παλαιινοί".

Since the book was written in 1915 and its language does carry a flavour of the past, this word probably wouldn't sound too outdated, depending on the rest of the rendering, of course.


Στο πανωπόρτι κρέμασα παλαιινό μαντήλι
Πάρ' το να πάρει μυρωδιά απ' τα δικά σου χείλη


----------



## daeman (Sep 14, 2016)

Theseus said:


> ...
> By the way, can I emphasise τόσα πολλά by writing τόσα πολλά που έμαθα από αυτή την άσκηση; Or how would I emphasise words in such a sentence?
> ...



Of course you can use _τόσα πολλά_. If read properly, with an emphasis on «τόσα» (τόοσα, which btw is not a recent influence from the American fad of "sooo much", since we've had it before that one flooded us; it's the natural emphasis little children and their parents when speaking to them use, frequently accompanied by stretching the arms to visually depict the great size), it conveys exactly the sense of wonder you're aiming for. Another option for emphasis in this sentence would be "_πάρα _πολλά" but I prefer your "τόσα" here.



Theseus said:


> ... Excuse, if you will, the mixed metaphors. ...



Welcome to the club of mixers, shakers, and assorted cocktail makers. I for one don't mind at all, as long as the grindstone is not too rough on my socks.  Το λακωνίζειν εστί φιλοσοφείν, το ακονίζειν εστί φιλολογείν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 14, 2016)

Palavra said:


> ...
> I have a problem with "old" here, this is why I didn't touch it at first. I would change it completely, as we can't say "ancient" here, nor can we say "παλιοί" because this does not bring to mind Byzantine Greeks but just those of two or three generations ago. ...



For me, a translation with _παλιοί Έλληνες_ is not that bad. Maybe because I've lived with and known people of two and three generations ago, they don't seem very _παλιοί_ to me.. ;) :)


----------



## Theseus (Sep 14, 2016)

Thanks, daeman! Would I then say just τόσα πολλά έμαθα or is it possible to add που as well?


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 14, 2016)

Έμαθα τόσα πολλά από αυτή την άσκηση.
Έμαθα πάρα πολλά / απίστευτα πολλά / εξαιρετικά πολλά / etc. / από αυτή την άσκηση.
Έμαθα πραγματικά πάρα πολλά / απίστευτα πολλά από αυτή την άσκηση.

Πραγματικά(,) έμαθα πολλά από αυτή την άσκηση.
Πραγματικά έμαθα απίστευτα πολλά etc.

But: _Τόσα πολλά που έμαθα από αυτή την άσκηση_ is actually an introduction to a comparison. It can be left unfinished or not.

Τόσα πολλά που έμαθα από αυτή την άσκηση ... 
Τόσα πολλά που έμαθα από αυτή την άσκηση δεν θα τα μάθαινα/δεν θα τα είχα μάθει ούτε με δέκα απλές ασκήσεις / ούτε σε δέκα χρόνια (:devil:).

You could also use _τόσο πολλά_ in place of _τόσα πολλά_.


----------



## Earion (Sep 14, 2016)

Στέλιος Πετράκης, "Βόρεια μονοπάτια"


----------



## Theseus (Sep 14, 2016)

Θενξ, πολυμαθή δρx7!


----------



## daeman (Sep 14, 2016)

Earion said:


> Στέλιος Πετράκης, "Βόρεια μονοπάτια" ...





daeman said:


> Ο Στελιανός από παιδί
> τη λύρα όταν θωπεύει
> στην Κρήτη κι όλο τον ντουνιά
> το νου μου ταξιδεύει
> ...



Μπράβο, Εαρίωνα! Να σου δείξω σε ποια μέρη το πρωτάκουσα, στα βόρεια μονοπάτια στο Λασίθι από τον ίδιο το Στελιανό πριν το ηχογραφήσει, γιατί έχουν σχέση με το νήμα και μάλιστα τις εικόνες από αυτό το μοναστήρι είχα στο νου μου χτες που στιχόπλεκα για τον Θησέα, με την ευχή να μην το προφτάξω ρημαγμένο, γιατί σ' εκείνο τον τόπο νιώθω πλήρης και γαλήνιος, γεμάτος κι αλαφρύς συνάμα.

Μονή Τοπλού:



























Spoiler















Ό,τι κι αν κάνει ο γούμενος, στα σάβανα δεν έχει
τσέπες και ήπρεπε κειοσές πρώτος να το κατέχει
Το μοναστήρι να 'ν' καλά κι οι καλογέροι ξα ντως
κι ανε ξεχνούνε το φθαρτό, θα 'ρθεί και η σειρά ντως


----------

